# In the paper :)



## mrsmcb (May 12, 2011)

Finally got our story in the paper...so happy!! The ivf postcode lottery is wrong so finally we have got it in the press 

http://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/news/local/northallerton/9897295.Northallerton_couple_hit_out_over_IVF_block/

/links


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

The postcode lottery really is wrong.  Well done, good to see an article about this from real people going into the papers.  So wrong  

Would be fantastic if it makes a difference


----------



## mrsmcb (May 12, 2011)

If everyone faced with the postcode lottery did this surely it would make a difference...we really want to help anyone we can!

Thanks hun x


----------



## Enabelles (Aug 21, 2012)

We see ourselves as lucky to have one shot on NHS, but I've noted some people on here live in areas with three IVF cycles on NHS.  How it can not all be the same is beyond me, I contribute the same tax and NI as everyone else in the UK.

As to that guy that commented on your article, what an ignorant   word.

People power is the key here, so people need to put their voice behind these campaigns.  Well done to you and your other half and best of luck to you.

xxx


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

That guys comment made me so mad  

Small minded idiot!

Enabelles, I totally agree with you, it should be the same across the board.  It's so unfair how it is done!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It is not just 1 vs 3 cycles that needs to be sorted out it is the ''criteria'' in each area.
We got excluded in our area because my DH had a child (that might not even be his as he has azoospermia) with somebody else years ago. How is that fair on me? I had blocked tubes and needed donor sperm IVF, but had the door slammed in my face.

I suffered extreme distress from infertility and could not get any treatment on the NHS. I was even denied counselling.

I have personally paid in over £120 K in income tax. My DH has paid tax, so have all our parents. We have never claimed benefits, work hard etc, but it counts for nothing.


----------



## SWGirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Despite the initial mean and ignorant comment,  I am so releived and pleased to see that everyone elses comments and lots of them completely support the idea of IVF provided by the NHS.  I think attitudes may well have changed since I started trying to conceive 10 years ago and it is storys like this that get people talking and thinking about how treatment compares to other treatment which is available on the NHS and to help that s readily available to other couples and their families.  Recently people I know that have not had treatment have said they cannot understand why treatment is not provided on the NHS.  Each time I have been surprised by their comments as these are not the comments I used to hear 10 years ago.  Let's hope all the public awareness campaigns continue.


----------



## eibhlin (Mar 4, 2009)

Great article Mrsmcb, well done for raising awareness and wish you all the very best luck and babydust!


----------

